# Cooper vs Leviton vs P&S



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I always use Leviton.. they have been based here on Long Island for many years and their tech support guys have English as a first language.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

We've used P&S for about 15 years now.


I installed a customer provided GFCI recep last week (Leviton?) and it had a green LED on all the time. It bothered the customer so I came back and installed a P&S which has the more logical, red if tripped.

I like that the P&S decors style switches have side wire, tab terminals. I wish everything had them, including the grounds.



> I always use Leviton.. they have been based here on Long Island for many years and their tech support guys have English as a first language.


You use tech support for receps and switches? You should call and ask them if the ground goes up or down.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

My beef with leviton SP and decora 3 way......12 wire will often cause switch to either stay on or not go on at all when in a tight box, figuired the device might be queer.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

220/221 said:


> You use tech support for receps and switches? You should call and ask them if the ground goes up or down.


:thumbup: :laughing:

The answer to the OP is a matter of opinion with no right or wrong answer. I use P&S but mainly because it's what my supplier carries.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

P&S whenever possible


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

I always use Leviton their quality has really improved in resent years:thumbup:.

I agree about the gfci and the LED light on 24/7 it should only go on when triped.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Green light is supposed to indicate... Safe For Use


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I always use Leviton their quality has really improved in resent years:thumbup:.
> 
> I agree about the gfci and the LED light on 24/7 it should only go on when triped.


My customers like the green light.. shows the GFI is working when they test it once a year..  :laughing:


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Hubbell would be my first choice, P&S is what I usually use.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

P&S have an odd front on the receptacles. Also P&S have "top" stamped on the yoke, to me that is a manufactures instruction and means only ground up.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Green light is supposed to indicate... Safe For Use


Green means GO, red means STOP!:laughing:
I don't care what LED color code they use, but I wish they would agree on a universal color!

My normal supplier carries mostly Leviton, but P&S GFIs and Bryant 20 amp & twist lock stuff. (and Lutron dimmers) Don't like 20 amp switches that aren't framed...looks cheesy to me. I especially hate when I see a framed and unframed switch under same plate.

I've never had to call tech support for installing a device either!:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

P&S all day long.



HARRY304E said:


> I always use Leviton their quality has really improved in resent years:thumbup:......


Well, when you make nothing but absolute junk, you can only make it better, not worse. :whistling2:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Split Bolt said:


> Green means GO, red means STOP!:laughing:
> I don't care what LED color code they use, but I wish they would agree on a universal color!
> 
> My normal supplier carries mostly Leviton, but P&S GFIs and Bryant 20 amp & twist lock stuff. (and Lutron dimmers) Don't like 20 amp switches that aren't framed...looks cheesy to me. I especially hate when I see a framed and unframed switch under same plate.
> ...


Framed? I see those and know they used the least expensive cut rate devices they could buy. It makes me wonder what other corners were cut that I can't see. I don't do residential but use spec grade in my own home.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Framed? I see those and know they used the least expensive cut rate devices they could buy. It makes me wonder what other corners were cut that I can't see. I don't do residential but use spec grade in my own home.


I can't stand how they look. Leviton makes framed 20A switches. Pretty sure they are spec grade. I'll have to check. I guess you say tomato, I say tomato!....wait, that doesn't work in type!:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I've also had problems with , "one time" use from leviton GFI smart lok. Seems that many trip and never reset, completely dry locations. I had a bad batch of Cooper GFCI this Spring.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Split Bolt said:


> I can't stand how they look. Leviton makes framed 20A switches. Pretty sure they are spec grade. I'll have to check. I guess you say tomato, I say tomato!....wait, that doesn't work in type!:laughing:


 

Tomāto, Tomäto


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

Hubbell when they can afford it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

P&S.

It would be hard to argue that their cover plates aren't the best on the market at the moment.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I used to use Leviton for resi and Hubbell for ind/comm because that's what was available at my supply house. I changed supply houses a few years ago and have been using P&S for everything since then. Every manufacturer has their low-end crap line like $.40 duplex recepts but I don't use them.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Has anyone used those no named Chinese Decora outlets ? the ones the screws strip out when you use a cordless on em?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Doesn't matter to me, I do use more Leviton stuff than P&S.


----------

